# support groups / research facilities



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

Does anyone know of medical facilities concentrating on IBS therapy, ie: coping skills or pain management. I live in Kansas but am really willing to travel to anywhere in the US. My mom lives in San Diego so that would be good too. Any knowlege of a place to start looking would be helpful. I refuse to just wait for the solution to come to me - I'm going looking for the solution. Perhaps my career can be a human guinea pig *squeek* I'm willing to do anything and my dad can make most trips able financially so gimme some help here people!!! Maybe someday I'll organize an IBS Pride Parade *giggle*


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

Anything? Does anybody know anything? Please?


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

this might be close to what you are looking for.. http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...idc/welcome.htm you should totally organize an ibs parade!!


----------

